# Aufkleber



## sepp0 (25. Februar 2018)

Hallo
Gibt es eigentlich Aufkleber von Rose?
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (26. Februar 2018)

Hallo Sebastian,
unsere Rahmen sind alle mit Rose Logo Lackiert. Aufkleber stehen daher leider nicht zur Verfügung.

viele Grüße aus Bocholt
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepp0 (26. Februar 2018)

Danke für die Antwort Peter.
Ich meine aber keine Rahmen Aufkleber, meine normale, würde mir gerne eins auf's Auto kleben.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (26. Februar 2018)

Hallo Sebastian,
ok, verstehe. Checke das mal intern und melde mich dann.

viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## sepp0 (10. Juni 2018)

Hallo Peter
Konntest du schon was in Erfahrung bringen.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## noocelo (10. Juni 2018)

hallo sebastian, hallo peter,

ist was größeres das ihr hier plant?


gruß
andreas


----------



## ruppidog (10. Juni 2018)

Warum nicht einfach welche (bei Rose) kaufen ?


----------



## noocelo (10. Juni 2018)

jetzt lass doch peter bitte erstmal in ruhe checken!


----------



## seblubb (10. Juni 2018)

Auf die Hose aufbügeln, gibt +10 im Downhill und +20 im Uphill


----------



## FlatterAugust (10. Juni 2018)

Wolle Rose kaufen?


----------



## GG71 (10. Juni 2018)

Kleben Auto große Rose,
werden Auto nimmer roste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 225700 (10. Juni 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> jetzt lass doch peter bitte erstmal in ruhe checken!


Falls noch nix gedruckt ist, ich hab da ne junge Kreative an der Hand, die prädestiniert ist für einen guten Entwurf!
https://conny-dambach.de


----------



## Giesskaennchen (10. Juni 2018)

franzef schrieb:


> Falls noch nix gedruckt ist, ich hab da ne junge Kreative an der Hand, die prädestiniert ist für einen guten Entwurf!
> https://conny-dambach.de


wie findest Du bloß immer solche Grässlichkeiten


----------



## Deleted 225700 (10. Juni 2018)

Internet!


----------



## everywhere.local (10. Juni 2018)

Giesskaennchen schrieb:


> wie findest Du bloß immer solche Grässlichkeiten


Nicht finden, ERFINDEN.


----------



## sepp0 (12. Juni 2018)

@noocelo 
Nö, eigentlich nicht.
Wollte/möchte nur wissen ob es Aufkleber von Rose gibt.
Aber hatte letztens bei den Dirt Masters in Winterberg gesehen das der Lukas Knopf einen am Helm hatte.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (13. Juni 2018)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter
> Konntest du schon was in Erfahrung bringen.
> 
> Gruß Sebastian


Hi Sebastian,
zur Zeit haben wir keine Aufkleber die wir dir zusenden können. 
Am Besten du kontaktierst mich nochmal gegen Ende Juli.

viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepp0 (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo Peter
Alles klar.


Gruß Sebastian


----------

